# Christmas Gift Ideas



## the dude abides (Nov 12, 2009)

My wife has asked me to write down a few things that I would like for Christmas so she has some ideas and so she can tell her mom and my mom what to be on the lookout for.

I already mentioned a Thermapen, but that's probably a wee bit much to ask for $ wise.

I see everyone mentioning "the bible" from Rytek Kutas.  Is there more than one book?  I see there are different versions of what looks to be the same basic book "Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing".  Am I looking at the right book?

Any input would be helpful.  Also, since I'm not a sausage maker (and probably won't be anytime soon) is there any point in asking for this?

I was also thinking of a couple of new knives like either a Forshner or Henckels in an 8" or 10" model.

What else in that $50 and under price range I could put on the list?


----------



## fire it up (Nov 12, 2009)

Could maybe ask for some wood, something you can't get and would love to try.
I assume you probably already have a spice grinder, how about a membership to the bacon of the month club?
I know it exists but it's probably one of those things that are outrageously priced.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 12, 2009)

I would be asking for the book too but I just ordered it today for mysef. You always have to buy yourself something don't you? I will probally ask for a grinder and sausage stuffer but then I'll really get a spice grinder for I'm the one in this family that really spends the money. As far as you Jay and good knife (a chef 8" or a 6" boning) is good or maybe like Jim said a spice grinder. Another GATOR shirt you know you cann't have to many of those.HAHAHA


----------



## ronp (Nov 12, 2009)

That is the right book. For 10 dollars more you can get a dvd with it, a 19.95 value. 

http://www.sausagemaker.com/72104gre...makingdvd.aspx

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## teeroy (Nov 12, 2009)

Great idea for a thread. I'll be watching closely because I'm just not the type of guy that wants stuff so I always struggle asking for things for birthdays and xmas. Plus, I just got a ton of stuff for the smoker for this last birthday so I'm struggling to come up with a list. 

I like the idea of asking for different types of wood. Good one!!!


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey Dude,

Here are a couple of ideas that might fit a christmas list...
Some bear paws - I use mine a lot. About $12.00 or so.
Good quality Tongs - These are a must for get togethers. Get some really good ones, they come in handy.
Tel Tru thermo for your rig - If you have a cheap stationary thermo for your smoker, time to upgrade. Get a Tel Tru, they are the best.
Industrial "Apple juice and Capt Morgan Sprayer" I like this one a lot...just pump it up and spray away. These are like $6.00 at Home Depot, and they work great. http://rlflomaster.com/sprayers/hand.htm
Knives - Mrs. Engineer set me up with some Henckels twin series knives when linen's and things went belly up, but we have since found some Henckels Twin series knives at TJ Maxx and Marshalls...great deals if you can catch them.
Good Quality Steel or Diamond hone sharpener - You can keep a great edge on a knife with a steel or how about one of the flat diamond hone steels (sharpeners). These are really reasonable too.
Weber Charcoal Chimney - these are great, with a handle for both hands to control those hot coals.
You mentioned a thermapen...I have one and they are really nice. If you don't have one of these stationary thermos from thermoworks, they work great if you are putting stuff in a cooler. Besides, they have replaceable probes, and are good quality. Very reasonably priced too.  http://www.thermoworks.com/products/...emp_timer.html


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 12, 2009)

All great ideas, thanks.  I am planning on building a UDS over the winter so the Tel-Tru thermometer is a great idea.  Any recommendations on what I should think about for stem length?


----------



## the iceman (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm hoping for a Maverick 73 for Christmas. I understand it's the cat's ass of thermometers.


----------



## teeroy (Nov 12, 2009)

Personally not very impressed with mine. It can't even transmit 40' across a patio through a sliding glass door. I've seen some mods you can make to the reciever to increase the transmission distance but it voids the warranty.

Sorry, not intending to hijack the thread and turn it into ET-73 bashing....


----------



## gnubee (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm asking for an ABT rack. Cabelas has them in 3 different sizes, I want the big one. 

I need a new tin shed to house my smokers. ( the one I have is really for the quad and lawn mower, which now have to sit out in the weather so I can smoke inside out of the wind. )

I am buying a SS Cobb cooker for my Bro In Law so he can smoke small stuff. $99.00 

Last year my wife got me a $50.00 gift certificate to the Whole foods Eporium where they sell all kinds of spices, flour, yeast etc for my bread making and smoking addiction. Man I loved that one.

She Even got me a $100 gift certificate to Safeway so I could buy some Ribs and roasts to smoke. She is clever that one, she gets to eat what I smoke. 

I got her a $100 certificate to the Chinese restaurant we both like. 

Every Christmas season we buy each other several gift certificates from different stores we know each other likes, instead of buying each other something neither of us wants. I cannot tell you how many things I bought her over the years that just gathered dust from christmas day and ever after. 

It does not go over big if you buy her a $20 gift certificate to the hardware store as an attempt at humor either, because she retaliated next year with a $20 certificate for Mary K cosmetics. We have a truce over that one. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I got some OV gloves last year and I love them. $20 each.


----------



## the iceman (Nov 12, 2009)

I've got this one...








It works great. Although I don't think they have one of BC. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



http://www.irondesert.com/index.html


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 12, 2009)

This is what I asked for. Im so tired of going through those cheap wally world injectors..seems like I break it everytime I use one and they are also small...
http://www.sausagemaker.com/13304meatinjector.aspx


----------



## morkdach (Nov 12, 2009)

i'm thinking "the bible" from Rytek Kutasking would be nice.
maybe some hog casings or a big box of spices


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Nov 12, 2009)

I am also hopeing for a ET-73. A pair of good BBQ gloves, maybe some bear paws. The Tel-true thermo would be nice...of course so would some sheets of aluminum and some ceramic wool insulation, so I can insulate my big smoker .Then cover it with a rust resistant outer layer(aluminum). HAHAHA 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I can wish though right?


----------



## thadius65 (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah - It's the cat's ass if you are about a cat's tail away with the wireless remote.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2009)

Hmmm, the only thing I don't like about my Maverick 73 is NO DISTANCE !

I live in a loghouse (NO METAL) & it doesn't reach my living room----30' away !


How about a digital scale ?


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 12, 2009)

If you are going to get one (or ask for one) go right to the source

http://www.spitjack.com/page/SJ/PROD/HOG/MAGNUM

If you have any problems with it, you will have an easier time getting things squared away......and they offer different sized needles. 

I have one and love it.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 12, 2009)

Hmmmm.... not smoke related but the best gift I ever recieved was a diamond necklace and a hand gun.  He was covering all bases.


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 12, 2009)

LOL.  Rule #1 Never buy your significant other a gun.  You may be on the wrong end of it someday.


----------



## chisoxjim (Nov 12, 2009)

1) KCBS membership
2) a temp probe
3) BBQ mitts/gloves
4) BBQ sauce of the month club
5) BBQ rub of the month club
6) gift certificate to a local butcher shop


----------



## xxlt250rxx (Nov 12, 2009)

This is the one I use. It boast a range of 330 feet. From my eperience it comes mighty close to it if there is not a lot of obstacles between the transmiter and reciever. 

http://www.amazon.com/Oregon-Scienti...=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2009)

This sounds great -----330', but I guess if you want both the smoker temp & the meat temp, you would need two of them?
Be nice if you could pay a little more for one unit with two probes, and still have the ability of a long range.
LOL---Maybe two probes, but can't talk ?

BC


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2009)

Then there are us cheap guys, who say, "If I don't buy you diamonds, you don't need a hand gun".


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 12, 2009)

Tons of x-mas goodies here....

www.greatlakesbbqsupply.com


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 12, 2009)

Absolutely shameless


----------

